

Yahoo! - Frequently Asked Questions (1998) - shawndumas
http://docs.yahoo.com/docs/info/help.html

======
shawndumas
"Is the Yahoo! database really built by people?

It is indeed. All suggested sites are visited and evaluated by Yahoo! Surfers
who decide where the sites best belong. This ensures that Yahoo! is organized
in the best possible way, making the directory easy to use, intuitive,
helpful, and fair to everyone."

